# Lodge and shipley powerturn lathe - $3,750 (MEBANE, NC)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 16, 2020)

Lodge and shipley powerturn lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Lodge and shipley 2x powerturn lathe. Rebuilt by US government. Some tooling. 20 hp (not single...



					raleigh.craigslist.org


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 16, 2020)

20 HP? My goodness.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 16, 2020)

DOC is measured before the decimal


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 16, 2020)

I wonder what the swing size is? Hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 16, 2020)

Swing over carriage 16 1/2....


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 16, 2020)

That's it? For a 20 HP lathe you would think a 22" swing or something.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 16, 2020)

It's about the powaa, not the size


----------

